# Labor Day Ribs



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

[I[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
MG]http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1325/bbq1ll2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]











I hope This Works!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2007)

It worked, Uncle Bob, I'm hungry!

Nice rig, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

One More...........


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 5, 2007)

WHOAH!  Nice!

What smoker is that?   I have the same remote thermometer.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> It worked, Uncle Bob, I'm hungry!
> 
> Nice rig, too.


 

Thanks Andy...Never tried the multiple pictures before.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> WHOAH! Nice!
> 
> What smoker is that? I have the same remote thermometer.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2007)

wow!

just wow, uncle bob. those look great!


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 5, 2007)

That's not right Uncle Bob!! I am all hungry for dinner and it isn't even 10:45am!! 
They look Delicious! What was your general method. (Time, temp, etc.)


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 5, 2007)

Guess it's nice to be rich.  $100+ of ribs and a $600 smoker?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> That's not right Uncle Bob!! I am all hungry for dinner and it isn't even 10:45am!!
> They look Delicious! What was your general method. (Time, temp, etc.)


 
Miss Renee...

Basically 215*-225*.... Internal Temp. About 190*-195*.... Time, somwhere between 5 and 6 hours. I monitor Temps rather watch the clock!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob!Why do you insist on posting all these torturous pictures of all your delectables?Your killing me here.Those are the most perfect ribs Ive ever seen.By the way your food photography is great as its hard to take good pictures of food.By the way this post was not meant in any way whatsoever to flatter you in any way.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Guess it's nice to be rich


 
Bill, I dunno. I'm working on it. *IF* I ever make it I'll let ya know!
Right now it ain't lookin real promising!


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Bill, I dunno. I'm working on it. *IF* I ever make it I'll let ya know!
> Right now it ain't lookin real promising!


*With beer I'd speculate people would pay $50 a head for a picnic featuring your ribs.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 5, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> *With beer I'd speculate people would pay $50 a head for a picnic featuring your ribs.*


Count me in! Those ribs look spectacular.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 5, 2007)

Gosh its noon here and those pics  are making me swallow really hard.  Good job Uncle Bob !!    They are just beautiful looking ribs !!!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 5, 2007)

*WOWEEEE*!!!  Pass me some paper towels


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, that's true, you're gonna need a lot of wet naps! BTW, how come no pics of the chef???


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> BTW, how come no pics of the chef???


 






Executive Chef Bob


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 5, 2007)

That is the cutest pic - I had no idea you are of such tender years. I'll have to watch my language from now on!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2007)

I see the resemblance in your avatar.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2007)

Mighty fine look'n ribs Uncle Bob.


----------



## keltin (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh holy cow! Not only do those ribs look awesome, but you’ve got a freakin’ Klose?!?!?! 

What is that, 20x36 or 20x42? Those are sweet rigs…..too bad they cost more than the car I’m currently driving (95 Honda Civic)! Very impressive Uncle Bob, very impressive indeed!

Are those all spare ribs trimmed to St. Louis style? Or is it a mix of spare and baby back, or just all back ribs?


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 5, 2007)

What a darling looking boy !!  So  Sweet !!  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 5, 2007)

keltin said:


> Oh holy cow! Not only do those ribs look awesome, but you’ve got a freakin’ Klose?!?!?!
> 
> What is that, 20x36 or 20x42? Those are sweet rigs…..too bad they cost more than the car I’m currently driving (95 Honda Civic)! Very impressive Uncle Bob, very impressive indeed!
> 
> Are those all spare ribs trimmed to St. Louis style? Or is it a mix of spare and baby back, or just all back ribs?


OK, time to educate me again. What is St. Louis style?


----------



## keltin (Sep 5, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OK, time to educate me again. What is St. Louis style?


 
St. Louis style is when you take a full slab of pork spare ribs and cut off the brisket and tip, and usually the flap as well. This gives you a uniform and rather rectangular slab of pork spare ribs.

You basically go from this

you do this

and get this

With St. Louis style, you end up on the end of the slab with more cartilage pieces than bone, so some will cut it down even further to smaller Kansas style that is a smallish almost square slab with just the large bone pieces.

Check this site.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

keltin said:


> Oh holy cow! Not only do those ribs look awesome, but you’ve got a freakin’ Klose?!?!?!
> 
> What is that, 20x36 or 20x42? Those are sweet rigs…..too bad they cost more than the car I’m currently driving (95 Honda Civic)! Very impressive Uncle Bob, very impressive indeed!
> 
> Are those all spare ribs trimmed to St. Louis style? Or is it a mix of spare and baby back, or just all back ribs?


 
20 X 42....  4 loin back... 2 St Louis on the right... In one shot on top shelf


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

Barb L said:


> What a darling looking boy !! So Sweet !! Thanks for sharing !


 
It's that over the shoulder look that gets too ya Miss Barb. From 1st grade all the way to the Avatar


----------



## keltin (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> 20 X 42.... 4 loin back... 2 St Louis on the right... In one shot on top shelf


 
I thought the two on the top shelf were St Louis and the rest were backs!!

Nice job. You don't have a problem mixing backs with spare ribs? Backs are so tender to start with, I've been afraid to mix 'em (remember my "too soft" fiasco with spare ribs not long ago!)

And a 20x42.......sweet, sweet, sweet! Can I come camp out and sleep next to that rig one night?!?!?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> You don't have a problem mixing backs with spare ribs


 
It's not a problem to mix them, *If *ya don't go by the clock! It's all about the temperature of each slab, and fire control. The two very small loin backs (on the right) came off first. The spares last.


----------



## keltin (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> It's not a problem to mix them, *If *ya don't go by the clock! It's all about the temperature of each slab, and fire control. The two very small loin backs (on the right) came off first. The spares last.


 
Ahhhhhh……ok. That’s what I was thinking, you’d have to pull the loin ribs first. I've never really checked temp on my ribs, I just go by time and pull back of the meat on the bone. Guess I should get one of those fancy digital remote thermometers. I've always wanted one anyway!

Lord, I’d hate to forget like I did the other night and ruin some loin ribs. Mushy spare ribs make decent sandwiches, but mushy loin ribs make you cry!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob great looking ribs.  I bought my smoker at Home Depot for 150 dead presidents 4 years ago and it looks like your and consistently turns out fantastic ribs
pork sholder, I have not tried a brisket yet.. for get the clock just watch your temps.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 5, 2007)

keltin said:


> St. Louis style is when you take a full slab of pork spare ribs and cut off the brisket and tip, and usually the flap as well. This gives you a uniform and rather rectangular slab of pork spare ribs.
> 
> You basically go from this
> 
> ...


Thanks, Keltin. I always wondered about this.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Executive Chef Bob


 

So, Uncle Bob, do you drink all that bourbon with milk?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

Andy M said:
			
		

> So, Uncle Bob, do you drink all that bourbon with milk?


 

Only before noon. I use bourbon to make 'Milk Punch'


----------



## beerco (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice lookin' ribs Unca Bob.

I was looking at the 20x36 Klose this spring but went for the egg. All that space looks nice!

Did you use charcoal or wood coals?


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 28, 2007)

Those ribs look amazing. I would love to make ribs like that someday. I honestly think I could eat about 3 of those racks haha. Great job UB.


----------

